
The Greatest Leap, part 5: Saving the crew of Apollo 13 - lisper
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/the-greatest-leap-part-5-saving-the-crew-of-apollo-13/
======
chopin
Very good write-up of the root cause which I didn't know of (only that an
oxygen tank blew off, but not why).

